# Who moderates the moderators?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2005)

Over the last few years MartialTalk has grown beyond the ability of 1 person to successfully oversee.  As a result, we have grown and expanded our staff repeatedly. While it may have been mentioned previously, I want to take a moment and make it clear.

*Who owns MartialTalk?*
 MartialTalk is owned by Bob Hubbard.
*
 Who is in charge of the staff?*
 While I oversee all departments of MartialTalk, *Michael Seigel (Seig) *is the Operations Administrator. He is in charge of the Moderator Team.  If you have an issue with the actions of one of our forum moderators, he is the individual to contact. 

* So, what is the "Proper Channels"?*
 The proper channels for a forum moderation related problem is to contact the forums moderators. This is easily done through the "Report to Mod" feature on every post.  If that fails, you can contact in order, a Senior Mod, a Super Mod, an Assistant Admin, and finally the Operations Admin himself. Technical, Content and Sales departments are currently handled by me at this time.
*
  What is I don't get satisfaction or a reply?*
 Once you have gone through channels, you can then contact me and I will always be happy to look into matters. Coming to me first will actually delay things as I will in 99% of the cases simply bump it down to the correct person and let it work back up through channels.

*What if I have a technical problem?*
 Your best bet is to post it in the Support forum. Our members can often point you at a solution fast. I regularly check there and post solutions publically. We are in the process of building a tech-team to help cover the board and help our members with their technical issues.

 For reference, at the time of this posting:
 Owner: Bob Hubbard
 Operations Administrator: Michael Seigel
 Technical Administrator: Bob Hubbard (Acting)
 Sales Administrator: Bob Hubbard (Acting)
 Content Administrator: Bob Hubbard (Acting)

 As owner, I advise the various department heads and oversee things.  Day to day operations are handled by the heads.

 If there is any questions, please feel free to ask.

 Thank you,
 Bob


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 19, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> If there is any questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thank you,
> Bob



yeah, your title says your on "vacation".  i'm guessing not... :idunno:
**sigh**  the life of a working man... 

sorry, had to throw that one out there


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2005)

The only time I get a vacation is when the power goes out....then they give me a laptop. LOL!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 20, 2005)

Martial Talk has come a very long way in a few short years, and the moderation has vastly improved.  Like any successful operation there has been some trials and tribulations along the way, but I have noticed that Bob and his staff have used these pitfalls to their advantage to learn, and make Martial Talk a better place.

Congratualtions to the entire Martial Talk staff!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2005)

And the mentors... to give clairifaction to others who wonder about that addition to some, their jobs are....


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 20, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> And the mentors... to give clairifaction to others who wonder about that addition to some, their jobs are....


go here


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Things are going great here...good work, Kaith, *Seig*, et al!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Things are going great here...good work, Kaith, *Seig*, et al!


Second the motion! Yes, good work. Sorry you have to put up with so much at times.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 23, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> go here


ah thilly me...


----------

